# New baby rabbits



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Well Juliet and Romeo have done it. They are the proud parents of 5 new bunnies as of 7:30 this morning. Yea! Now we have to build another rabbit cage.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Congrats GRAMMA! hehe


----------



## iPrep (Jun 8, 2011)

:congrat: Congrats! Pics? Everyone loves a baby animal, right?


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats!! 

I had show pigs in Hi-school named Romo and Juliet.

JImmy


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats!!! 

Baby critters are so cute ...


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats. Our first litter is 8 days old and the second is 5 days old. The first litter has almost all their fur and their eyes are now little slits, should be fully open by Sat. We had 17 total and lost 2 from the first litter. She had 9, probably too many for her first.
Enjoy!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, I love baby critters.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Bunny Update.......They were all out moving around yesterday when we got home. There are six of the little cuties instead of five.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Pets or food?


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats, love me some good rabbit stew. :2thumb:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Actually they are food. If we get to keep any. Already have people lineing up to purchase. Will have to get another doe I guess.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Clarice said:


> Actually they are food. If we get to keep any. Already have people lineing up to purchase. Will have to get another doe I guess.


Hey, sell high, buy low. LoL. You can be the bunny hustler of the town selling rabbits and making a killing


----------

